# Vasiten



## herut

Hei,

_vasiten_  on minulle suhteellisen vieras sana, ja pohdin onko sitä käytetty alla olevassa lauseessa oikein. 

"Olisi mukavaa, että  kaupungin elokuvatarjonta olisi hieman monipuolisempi, nyt syksyllä _vasiten_."

Jos ajattelen, että se merkitys on _varta vasten _niin sanaa on mielestäni väärin käytetty. Onko näin? Vai taipuuko sana tuollaiseenkin merkitykseen?


----------



## sakvaka

En ole koskaan kuullut tuota sanaa. Se saattaa olla kansanomainen väännös sanasta _varsinkin_, _etenkin_. Ihan niin kuin _ensteks_ < "ensimmäiseksi".


----------



## DrWatson

Meillä päin _vasiten _on ihan yleisesti käytössä. Sen merkitys on jotakuinkin "huvikseen" tai "muuten vain"

EDIT: Kielitoimiston sanakirja antaa sanan merkitykseksi "varta vasten" ja "tahallaan", mutta itse en useimmissa asiayhteyksissä käyttäisi sitä noissa merkityksissä. Liekö sitten kyseessä murre-erot tai idiolektinen vaihtelu.


----------



## herut

Hmm, olen sellaisessa tilanteessa, että joudun päättämään onko tuota sanaa käytetty väärin vai oikein (lainaus yllä). Haluaisin siis luonnollisesti olla erittäin varma tuomiostani. Eihän tuo DrWatsonin merkityskään avaa sitä virkettä yhtään. Toisaalta on myös vaikea kuvitella, että joku käyttäisi kirjoittaessaan murresanaa väärin. Mitä mieltä olette?


----------



## Hakro

Minun oppimassani sanastossa vasiten tarkoittaa samaa kuin Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa mutta lisäksi "varsinkin, eritoten". En pysty arvioimaan, miltä murrealueelta olen sen kuullut, koska Helsingissä kuulee kaikkia murteita. Joka tapauksessa sanaa vasiten ei ole esimerkkilauseessa käytetty mitenkään väärin, ei ainakaan vasiten.

Nykysuomen sanakirja näyttää tässäkin olevan täydellisempi kuin Kielitoimiston sanakirja: Vasiten = varta vasten, tahallaan, etenkin, semminkin, varsinkin.


----------



## herut

Kiitos, Hakro!


----------

